# Ich or something else?



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

If you need help, this is your starting point... Ok. First post.

The wife brought home two Silvertips from Petsmart and put in the 55g with Angels and Gouramis. Showed signs of ich the next day and died a day later. (Yes - good lesson on quarantine) Treated the tank for four more days with Rid Ich plus.

Ich came back with a vengeance a week later and took out two of the juvenille Angels. Have been treating the tank every day with the proper dose of Kordon Rid Ich Plus and daily water changes. It's nine days later and the surviving juvenile Angel still appears to have salt like spots. How is this possible? 

The rest of the fish do not show visible signs of ich but are very sluggish. The largest, the kissing Gourami, now has very cloudy eyes. I fear I am poisoning the fish at this point with the ich medication...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you doing daily partial water changes before adding another dose of medication? If not you should be. And while you're doing your partial changes you should gravel vacuum to remove as many parasites as possible.

When you get your replacement water ready add 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt for every 5 gallons of water you are putting back into the tank. You also need to increase the tank temperature to 86 degrees but do it slowly over several hours. This will spead up the process and therefore save you a lot of time and money. 

I personally think that Kordon's Rid Ich doesn't work. I tried it once with the same results so I switched to a product called QuIck Cure. Just one drop per gallon is all it takes. Works for me every time but you need to keep using it for an extra 2 days after you no longer see any white dots on any fish. Then you can slowly lower the temp back to your normal. Do it one or two degrees per day.

Good luck.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Adding aquarium salt can help alot to if it is ick

or it could be velvet which I think is bacterial

You should try to post some pics


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I used Ick guard before and it helped me. I just followed their instructions and it get rid of Ick after a few days. I also increased the temperature to 30 degree C and kept it high for a week . I used air pump to substitute for the low oxygen.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, we have been doing a partial water change and vacuuming the gravel, daily. The gravel is so clean I’m worried about healthy bacteria…

We had increased the tank temperature for four days but didn’t want to stress the fish out beyond that, especially the labyrinth breathers. We were worried about the oxygen levels. I read on a few sites not to raise the temp drastically with the meds. And not to use salt with the meds.

Should I give up on meds and try the salt and heat combo or stay the course (and finish the two week cycle)?

Published timelines tell me the meds aren’t working….

“The tomites stage is very temperature-dependent within its capsule, with the fastest replications occurring at warmer temperatures near 78-80°F. At optimum temperatures, the replication will be completed in about 8 hours.” (our tank is currently at 80°F)

“Because the life cycle is temperature-dependent and the ich can only be killed in the tomite stage, we will want to raise the tank temperature to 78-80°F over 48 hours to speed the cycle of tomite formation and release. Theoretically, if the cycle takes four days to complete at this temperature, then the treatment should be complete in 4 days.” (We are on day nine! In this temp range.)

In the meantime, will raise temp again and add aeration. Will try and post pics tomorrow.

Thanks,
ken


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Update*

Everything looked better this morning; the juvenile Angel appeared to have less white dots on him for the first time. Everyone else looked like they had a bit more jump. So it was quite a shock when we lost the 4" Gold Gourami about an hour ago. No appearance of ich on this particular seemingly healthy looking fish.

Baffling... 

k.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Would velvet make the pectoral fins a little more red in colour than normal?

Thanks,
k.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know much about velvet, hopefully someone else can give input


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

So, going to finish the two week cycle with meds and switch to salt. What kind of salt and for how long?

What would a Kissing Gourami with velvet look like?

Thanks,
ken


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Zidartha said:


> So, going to finish the two week cycle with meds and switch to salt. What kind of salt and for how long?
> 
> What would a Kissing Gourami with velvet look like?
> 
> ...


Velvet looks like a fine dust and Ich looks like grains of sugar.

Increase the temperature to 86 degress slowly and add 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons of water. Add the medication once per day after you do apartial water change and keep doing this for at least 2 days after you no longer see any Ich on your fish. Then begin lowering the temperature slowly of the next couple of days until you get back to 78-80 degrees.
--
Paul


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that Ich isn't gone just because there's no white spots on your fish. The white spots you see are just the "eggs", once the eggs burst and the ich is loose it settles on your aquarium surfaces for a couple of days looking for new hosts. Personally I would continue treatment for at least a week after seeing the last of the white spots.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Paul!

Lost the last juvenille Angel today. It's just triage to save the medium Angel, Gourami and the Pleco...

Will keep treating tank to ensure ich is gone.

Thanks all,
k.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

It would really help if you could put up some pics,with the temp and the meds you shouldnt be losing fish and the red gills sounds funny .


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

aquarium salt, can buy at any LFS


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Only three fish left. None exhibit any signs of ich. So i don't think pics will help at this point. How long do I keep treating the tank for?

What is the life cycle of ich when not attached to fish... I know it's 48 hours in a fishless tank but that doesn't apply here. 

The wife says I'm seeing things regarding the redness on the pink Gourami.

Good learning experience. Time for Discus... 

So the Quarantine tank is now set up and ready to go. (a little too late). What's the best place to get some juvenille angels in your experience?

Thanks
ken


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Keep treating for minimum 3 days after all signs have disappeared - safer to treat for 7-10 days though. The life cycle depends on the temperature of the tank. I believe 48 hours in a fishless tank only applies at above 85*F.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Forgot to add temp. We're at about 80 F.

Looks better, but just want to make sure it's all gone!

Thanks,
k.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I would still recommend using Tetra Ick Guard in the future outbreaks of Ick. I was vey successful with it (despite what everybody else said in the forum).


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

hrm. Now how do I start an Ich meds poll?


----------

